# HR24-100 installation



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi I'm Jen and not new to these forums but just to the DirecTV side of the fence. I recently fired Dish after they took away my San Jose Sharks when CSN-CA went black.

So I got my HR24-100 DVR installed with another HR24-100 HD receiver networked for their "whole room dvr" setup. After many service calls I was finally able to convince the technical support that the installer forgot a piece of equipment because the coax network between the receivers would not work when I plugged in an ethernet cable into the DVR to get VOD and stuff.

So anyways a tech came by today and installed the DECA to convert my ethernet to coax so everything is talking to each other. After being with Dish for 10+ years I really enjoy DirecTV's product, great programming, way more VOD and PPV, and I like the interface. Especially little things like bookmarks and the cool quick popup channel menu, however I do miss my PIP.

But I digress..my gripe is why now are there so many darn wall plugs and cables? The power converter is big and has its own wall wart, as well as the DECA which has a power adapter that converts to coax (like it once got its power from the receiver). I believe on my Dish 722 the power converter for the LNB's was in the DVR and though they didn't have ethernet over coax, I don't know why they wouldn't have it integrated as well. It's kinda like a bunch engineers designed it with all these cool features but didn't leave room for the practical stuff


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

The DECA is integrated into the HR24 and H24. There's a bit of integration going-on within the SWM via single coax (sat signal, DECA & SWM) but not the power sources; different approach and platform.

Some may debate the extra cables and wires and point to the fact that with Broad Band DECA connection, the single coax eliminates the need for additional ETHERNET cables to each receiver. 

My BB DECA and DECA PS are hid behind my computer desk. The SWM PI is hid behind a dresser in one of the bedrooms.

I never used the PIP much with Dish but directv's HD-DVR does have the DoublePLay feature (has a time limit; feature is two hours but the buffer is limited to 90 minutes max) using the down-arrow to activate and switch back and forth between the two buffered tuners. You can use the pause button to hold your place while viewing the other tuner. The previous button can be used to switch between the buffered tuner and a recorded playback (including MRV) as well. 

Hint: If you're watching recorded content and accidentally access the tuner by bumping remote, use the previous button to recover playback where you lost it.

Enjoy your new system and welcome to the Directv Forum.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

eudoxia said:


> But I digress..my gripe is why now are there so many darn wall plugs and cables? The power converter is big and has its own wall wart, as well as the DECA which has a power adapter that converts to coax (like it once got its power from the receiver). I believe on my Dish 722 the power converter for the LNB's was in the DVR and though they didn't have ethernet over coax, I don't know why they wouldn't have it integrated as well. It's kinda like a bunch engineers designed it with all these cool features but didn't leave room for the practical stuff


When the receivers are connected directly to the outputs of a non-SWM LNB or a WB68 multiswitch, they supply the necessary voltage and a wall-wart is not required. The SWM (which was designed later) requires more power than the receivers can supply (I suppose that it could have been incorporated into some of the newer receiver designs, but that might have made them incompatible with earlier equipment). When a DECA module is used with an earlier model receiver, it receives its power from the receiver so only the one used for the connection to your router requires a power source.

I power my receivers with a UPS (uninterruptable power source) which has 4 battery-backed sockets and 4 without battery backup, which gives me plenty of outlets.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys!

I'm kind of a geek so I'll be reading some of the technical threads to learn more about the system. My only other wish would be if the IR and RF could receive together. I have a slingbox but like the RF remote for controlling the HR24 in another room. I can't get my slingbox to work since the receiver turns off its IR when using an RF remote. Is there a hack to change that?

-jen


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

eudoxia said:


> Thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> I'm kind of a geek so I'll be reading some of the technical threads to learn more about the system. My only other wish would be if the IR and RF could receive together. I have a slingbox but like the RF remote for controlling the HR24 in another room. I can't get my slingbox to work since the receiver turns off its IR when using an RF remote. Is there a hack to change that?
> 
> -jen


Nope.

The only receiver that can do both is the R15 and that is only done by setting it to RF and then resetting the receiver before selecting Done. For whatever reason it will then accept both.

- Merg


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

eudoxia said:


> Thanks for the tips guys!
> My only other wish would be if the IR and RF could receive together. I have a slingbox but like the RF remote for controlling the HR24 in another room. I can't get my slingbox to work since the receiver turns off its IR when using an RF remote. Is there a hack to change that?
> 
> -jen


The only way you can do both is if you use RS232 for RF, that way you can leave the box set to receive IR. Mine is set up where I have my RF-controlled Universal MSC-400 connected to the HR24 via RS232 where I can control it from another room but it can still be controlled by a generic IR learning remote from the living room.


----------

